# Reef Breeders Photon 48 Led



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

Any body used the planted version from reefbreeders photon 48' version. 

They claims it output 200 par above 24" from substrate. Anybody used the planted tank version of it?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mba said:


> Any body used the planted version from reefbreeders photon 48' version.
> 
> They claims it output 200 par above 24" from substrate. Anybody used the planted tank version of it?


What "plant version"???


> The exact color combination is as follows: channel 1; 44 450nm royal blue, 4 480nm blue. Channel 2; 24 4500K neutral whites, 8 480nm blues, 4 660nm reds, and 12 410-420nm violets. Channel 3; 6 480nm blue moonlights, for a total of 102 3 watt LEDs. We put 120s on the reds and moonlights.


I do see for an additional $10 they have the "custom layout w/optics" version..

All 48" are back ordered btw..


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

U have to email them for custom build. I need answers not additional questions


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mba said:


> U have to email them for custom build. I need answers not additional questions


Well since nobody answered there is your answer.....
I'm curious as to what they consider a "plant version"... 
Mosr reef centric companies wouldn't know a plant (or freshwater) light if it bit them in the ..............


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, true they probabaly dont know but at the same time they build it for some ppl.. Total 102 leds and half of it is already 4500k some red and orange, some blue. Thinking about removing blue and add some cool whites and remove some blues one.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Just have them do 2/3 cool white, 1/3 warm white (3000K) and some deep reds and you good to go.


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

gus6464 said:


> Just have them do 2/3 cool white, 1/3 warm white (3000K) and some deep reds and you good to go.


What kind of cool white? They got like three kind 7500k, 10k, 12k. Warm what temp? They got 3500kww, 4500k, 3k.

Any blue u recommend? If 102 leds how would u divide it with the red leds?


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Red is potent so 1 per foot. As far as blue you could do cyan and maybe throw some green into the mix.

102 LEDs:
4 deep red (660nm)
4 cyan
4 green
4 violet
29 warm white (3000k)
57 cool white (6500K)


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

They don't have 3000k warm white or 6500k cool white. This is the planted version of the layout that they will do for me to bring out a white and a tint of blue. 

I wanted a high light with the look of a daylight (white) and some grow of the red plants. Not sure if this layout would work, they said it will work. What do you think? 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tx6qsgkyycvvcvh/Photon48Planted .xlsx




gus6464 said:


> Red is potent so 1 per foot. As far as blue you could do cyan and maybe throw some green into the mix.
> 
> 102 LEDs:
> 4 deep red (660nm)
> ...


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a photon 32 and love it I got a custom spectrum and have changed out some chips myself. I rather like a warmer light and wish I had used more warm white LEDs but it looks good still. With apogee sq200 I'm reading 90 par at 50% neutral whites 15% colors at 36" above substrate. My light has 90* optics and covers 39x19 easily. With as much power as they have it's all about getting a spectrum you personally like more than anything. I'm currently at 8 blue, 8 red 8 warm white, 24 neutral white, and 3 warm white moon lights. I'm going to switch 2 more reds for warm white as it's too pink still IMO. I would like the light brighter with less par. Also I think I would put all cool whites and blue on one channel and warm white and red on the other so I could do better sunrise sunset and tune exact color for the rest of the day. Also I think I would do 14k whites for moonlight if I did it again http://fishtanktv.com/m/photo?id=6423219:Photo:875802&context=latest


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

mba said:


> They don't have 3000k warm white or 6500k cool white. This is the planted version of the layout that they will do for me to bring out a white and a tint of blue.
> 
> I wanted a high light with the look of a daylight (white) and some grow of the red plants. Not sure if this layout would work, they said it will work. What do you think?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tx6qsgkyycvvcvh/Photon48Planted .xlsx


That's a whole lotta blue. I would cut the amount of blue in half and add more 3500K while taking out 10K.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

IF your going to do 2 channels I "think" it is always best to have a "red tone" channel and a "blue tone" channel...
your layout mixes thing up too much..
It might work fine but I'm not seeing it..
Think of it this way..
Say one channel has an "effective" K of say 4000K
Another has an effective K of say 10000K

The 2 channels would equal 7000K w/ both on full power..

What has worked best is(for me YMMV) having reds/ww/(up to 6500K) on one channel and 
blue/cw/violet (10000k) on another.. 


W/ 3 channels I'd add a green/cyan/white channel but not having that option i'd either intersperse them w/ both channels or go for the one or the other (brilliant huh)

My theory is RGB make white so you won't really tone anything RB/Cyan?deep red also make white..

ect...

Jeffs agree w/ this plan.. 
Oh and yes.. too much blue/white..

IF you want the blue and red on one channel throw the cyan in there as well dilute the blue w/ a much warmer blue than 10000K

Ch2 will be "effectively" 7250K.. You will never go below this color temp considering the composition of ch 1..So even w/ 1 completely off (which has your reds ect) you are a bit too "cool" in color..
Ch1 has 20 450nm blue.. w 2 660 red and 2 630 red..You'd be "off the chart" in K rating and basically a blue light..

Combined on full (1 and 2) you'd be "lucky" to hit 20000K....

What I consider ideal is to have c1 = 3000K and ch2 = 10000K so that both on full (or dimmed equally) you have 6500k... tweaking one or another will shift your K color (for your enjoyment) in the direction you prefer..
There are infinite ways to achieve this.....but what they designed is not one of them......


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm not a fan of his preset fw spectrum but Logan is a great guy to work with and will get anything you want. Also don't need any uv and I don't think they have a cyan option. These fixtures can be par monsters though and are really great IMO if you tweak you spectrum to your liking. I've taken mine apart probably 4 times getting it to what I want but now I love it. Also high hanging lights plus rimless tank makes maintenance a breeze


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffE said:


> I'm not a fan of his preset fw spectrum but Logan is a great guy to work with and will get anything you want. Also don't need any uv and I don't think they have a cyan option. These fixtures can be par monsters though and are really great IMO if you tweak you spectrum to your liking. I've taken mine apart probably 4 times getting it to what I want but now I love it. Also high hanging lights plus rimless tank makes maintenance a breeze


495 is Cyan......... 
To be honest that "freshwater spectrum" is more like the saltwater "flavor of the day"..........
This is the "palette" to chose from:
Each panel has 24 LED's per channel X 2












The actual design distribution will depend on a few factors 1)what do you want them to do.. Say you really want a "sunset/sunrise" fade in out.
Then you need a very "reddish" channel to imitate that..So you need one to be at least 3500K (which is "only" yellow)..
Then if you want a "hot" noon Nitrogen blue tone light you need one channel to be 12000K-ish


> The colour temperature of average quality sunlight (at noon) is about 5400 K and of photographic daylight is about 5500 K.
> The blue colour of skylight is due to _selective (Rayleigh) scattering_ that is inversely proportional to the fourth power of the wavelength, atmospheric gas molecules and particulates scatter blue light (shorter wavelengths) _about 4 times_ more intensely than red light (longer wavelengths). The colour temperature of skylight can range from 12000 - 20000 K. At lower sun angles the direct sunlight has to traverse more of the earth's atmosphere and is depleted of blue light so that colours are biased toward red. Near to sunrise and sunset, the colour temperature of sunlight can range from 2000 - 3000 K.


Then 2) you need to balance out how much light you want at maximum..
Which will modify 1)
What I mean is you probably don't want to extinguish one channel in the morning hours and extinguish the other channel at "noon". So that will decide your max K per channel..

As an extreme example: You could make one channel "solid red" which would ramp up in the morning and at a certain point start ramping ch2 (which you have designed fo a total visual temp at 6500k.).
Once that is in full there is little reason (or desire) for a lot of ch1.. so you ranp it down to say 10% just to get PAR but no "visible" tone.. 
Unfortunately you "waste" 90% of the potential on ch1.......
In this scenario ch 1 would most likely never see 100%........

Assuming ANY of this is important. 

A fairly effective 2 channel design is this: You could substitute 7500k for 6500k and add some more low k to the "red" channel"









video of that array on 
http://youtu.be/lkq9rr8NQtc


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

I know 495 is cyan I just never saw anywhere on his site that says he can get them. I've ordered the 495s from ac-rc for a photon 16 on a sw setup but didn't like how green it was and went to the 475 which looks more like what I imagined cyan to be... I understand the 495 let's out more light in cyan range but the green in it is much brighter to our eyes making them look green. Where'd you get that list? I can't seem to find that cyan on his list of diodes to buy individually either. Really even putting the 6 cyans on a sw fixture instead of whites I couldn't tell the difference even with 3 photon 16s on one tank side by side. Also with this amount of power you will never reach anything close to 100% except to the largest of tanks with it hanging very high. 


P.s. I made 2 4x20w multichips off ac-rc for some nanos and they are sweeeeeet! Amazing shimmer and great color with the 20k/455nm hybrid chips. Thanks for the link I that site Jeff. As always I enjoy your posts


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks to jeffkrol for the help. Below is the led layout that i am planning to order from RB with 90* optics and hang it above the tank, roughly 28-32" from the bottom of the 75 gallon tank (48x18x21). I hope with this new layout I would get a good growth in plant (red, carpet, and etc) with a desire light temp of a daylight or at least away from the yellowish and the major blue tint. I also take the consideration of changing the moonlight to a 14k, I hate the blue moonlight look. 

Let me know what you guys think! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cy3d7lq7d16v35l/Photon48 Planted Updated Version.xlsx


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

I would trade out 4 red for 4 blue, the reds really are potent. I also am not a fan of the look of the neutral whites and would use more cool white if you don't like the yellow warm look. I would hang the light even higher than that, better color blending and shimmer along with tank access. Also you won't get over 50% power even with tons of co2 and ferts


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

JeffE said:


> I would trade out 4 red for 4 blue, the reds really are potent. I also am not a fan of the look of the neutral whites and would use more cool white if you don't like the yellow warm look. I would hang the light even higher than that, better color blending and shimmer along with tank access. Also you won't get over 50% power even with tons of co2 and ferts



What would you suggest? 

Also, I noticed the photon 32 uses 99 leds however the one you listed is close to 51 leds? Do you happen to have the older model?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mba said:


> What would you suggest?
> 
> Also, I noticed the photon 32 uses 99 leds however the one you listed is close to 51 leds? Do you happen to have the older model?


The 48 version uses 24x4 plus 6 "moonlights"........


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffE said:


> I would trade out 4 red for 4 blue, the reds really are potent. I also am not a fan of the look of the neutral whites and would use more cool white if you don't like the yellow warm look. I would hang the light even higher than that, better color blending and shimmer along with tank access. Also you won't get over 50% power even with tons of co2 and ferts


Best guessitmate is the fixture on full has CCT of is 3000k for the "red" channel and 8000k for the "blue" channel giving an effective color temp of 
5500k..

assumption is that the lights won't be run at "full"..but close.
Putting more blue in the blue channel is an option but I'd not (obviously) recommend removing the 660nm red...

I can't honestly swear by the color temp since I have no good way of estimating 10000K plus 7000k plus "cyan".. in the above ratios.. 
Best guess is 8000K could be higher..
"red" is roughly 20% of the total output and on the most likely to be dimmed channel.......... 

I have no problem w/ opposing calculations or estimates and frankly would prefer it.. Never too old to learn.. 


On a minor tangent.. nobody seems to complain about "strong red" on a FugeRay..2:1 ratio of 7000K to 660nm red..



> FugeRay Planted+ LED Fixture: 30"
> Quick Overview
> 
> • 30" Unibody Ultra Slim High Output Planted LED
> ...


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

Updated the layout, removed 6 3500k WW replaced with 6 BLUE.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cy3d7lq7d16v35l/Photon48 Planted Updated Version.xlsx

Channel 1 

14 - 10000k Cool White
24 - 7500k Cool White
10 - CYAN (495nm)

Channel 2

20 - 4500k Natural White
12 - 3500k Warm
6 - BLUE (450nm)
10 - RED (660nm)

I hope with the 6 BLUE will help boost the color a little toward the white and away from the yellowish. My goal is fully adjustable to 5500k and back to 6500k toward the whitish. This way I can try to make the sunrise and sunset affect.


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Having the red and blue on a channel really doesn't make the color you'd want for sunset. I'd take a picture but the phone doesn't capture how it looks. I did spent slot of time at first trying to make the led spectrum match the photosynthetic action spectrum then realized it's ugly and had plenty of power no matter what and it didn't really matter for plants. I'd get what you think but imagine you will be changing out some chips soon


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffE said:


> Having the red and blue on a channel really doesn't make the color you'd want for sunset. I'd take a picture but the phone doesn't capture how it looks. I did spent slot of time at first trying to make the led spectrum match the photosynthetic action spectrum then realized it's ugly and had plenty of power no matter what and it didn't really matter for plants. I'd get what you think but imagine you will be changing out some chips soon


That is the restriction of a 2 channel design.. 
Better having a RGB array (even w/ multiple shades)
Even better is a RGBW array.. 
This an early prototype w/ just the WW and 660nm reds (3 channel arrangement w/ actinic/white off).. Reds were mutichips (10W x2) so lots of "toning" but it gives an idea of the possibilities of a dual channel w/ just the 3000k/660nm channels ramping up...









Same tank all 3 channels running. You can see the colors in the lights on top... 










3X10W 2:1 Actinic blue/white multichip: 2X10W 660nm red: 15x 1W 3500K ww...
I've "moved on" to a more spread array concept.. 

Just 3500K.......









Just actinic blue high K white (2:1):









Just red is self explanatory and subject to "camera interpretation".. Needless to say it is red.


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you all! I have placed the order. I hope this will turn out the way I wanted it to be.


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Some pics of the tank under LEDs, switching out some cool white for two more cyan tomorrow.
- jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

JeffE said:


> Some pics of the tank under LEDs, switching out some cool white for two more cyan tomorrow.
> - jeff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice tank! How high is the light from substrate?


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

36" it's a photon 24 not 32 my bad it covers the 39" tank nicely though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice. 60deg optics?


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

90* still have plenty of par can't turn the lights over 40% 25%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

Hello all,
I have been looking for new lights for a couple of weeks for my 180 (72x24x24) high light build and can't seem to find a led system that has just the simple functions of on-off timer, dusk to dawn and a couple of channels to control spectrum. Do you think this could be a good option to mount in a canopy? If so, please make some recommendations, maybe the Photon 32x2.
I am really getting tired or the drab look of my 4" shop light.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffE said:


> I know 495 is cyan I just never saw anywhere on his site that says he can get them. I've ordered the 495s from ac-rc for a photon 16 on a sw setup but didn't like how green it was and went to the 475 which looks more like what I imagined cyan to be... I understand the 495 let's out more light in cyan range but the green in it is much brighter to our eyes making them look green. Where'd you get that list? I can't seem to find that cyan on his list of diodes to buy individually either. Really even putting the 6 cyans on a sw fixture instead of whites I couldn't tell the difference even with 3 photon 16s on one tank side by side. Also with this amount of power you will never reach anything close to 100% except to the largest of tanks with it hanging very high.
> 
> 
> P.s. I made 2 4x20w multichips off ac-rc for some nanos and they are sweeeeeet! Amazing shimmer and great color with the 20k/455nm hybrid chips. Thanks for the link I that site Jeff. As always I enjoy your posts


Thanks.. sorry never answered this question.. The diode list was on MBA's spread sheet.. I assume it was what reefbreeders had to work with..
As to cyan.. I was gun shy by the Chinese doing "hybrid cyan" chips (1/2 b 1/2 g ) to imitate cyan.. Went w/ steves for the cyan for the trust factor.. As to reefbreeders, they tested spectrum apparently at they are "one spike" cyans..

I was considering the blue vs green cyans but only "trusted" the "greenish" ones I found. It would have been a toss up anyways.. Arguably the more blue is a bit better..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

tweetyfish said:


> Hello all,
> I have been looking for new lights for a couple of weeks for my 180 (72x24x24) high light build and can't seem to find a led system that has just the simple functions of on-off timer, dusk to dawn and a couple of channels to control spectrum. Do you think this could be a good option to mount in a canopy? If so, please make some recommendations, maybe the Photon 32x2.
> I am really getting tired or the drab look of my 4" shop light.


The DSunY is the closest fit to your specs.. Daisy chainable modular units and they will do custom spectrums (w/ possibly more limits than reefbreeders)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/180c...nset-lunar-moon-noon-4-season/1122288840.html

things to know: Dimming is in 10% increments at 1/2hr intervals..Hopefully they will tweak their programming...


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> The DSunY is the closest fit to your specs.. Daisy chainable modular units and they will do custom spectrums (w/ possibly more limits than reefbreeders)
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/180c...nset-lunar-moon-noon-4-season/1122288840.html
> 
> things to know: Dimming is in 10% increments at 1/2hr intervals..Hopefully they will tweak their programming...


Here are a few things I decided to go with RB light vs Dsuny.


2 years warranty (parts,labor, free shipping both ways)
Logan, the owner is excellent to work with
Great reviews from other users
Led casing looks better
More powerful, I can switch the leds later if I decided to go with saltwater setup in the future

Dsuny would be nice to put it under canopy, thin and no fan.


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

I think two photon 32's will do you well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

thanks for the response. For a high light planted tank are there any suggestion's for the led layout?


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

No matter what with this light it will be high light
I think I would do 

ch1: 12 royal blue, 8 cyan, 4 uv, 24 cool white 7500k 

Ch2: 8 deep red, 20 neutral white 3500k, 20 warm white 2500k

Moon light your choice I like warm whites as it's kind of an evening look but I think that the 14000k whites could look good as well. Not a fan of the blue moon light on planted tanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhazard451 (Jan 24, 2013)

mba said:


> Here are a few things I decided to go with RB light vs Dsuny.
> 
> 
> 2 years warranty (parts,labor, free shipping both ways)
> ...


I bought the DSUNY and I'm not impressed. They put red and green on the blue channel, making sunset/moonlight timing look like a red/green/blue disco. The mounting kit looks cheap, and the controller box is gigantic.

The nice part, the leds are interchangeable via soldering just like the Reefbreeders. You could just buy the spare leds from reefbreeders and make whatever you wanted.

I'll be selling the DSUNY (30 inch) if anyone wants to do that.


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

JeffE said:


> No matter what with this light it will be high light
> I think I would do
> 
> ch1: 12 royal blue, 8 cyan, 4 uv, 24 cool white 7500k
> ...


 I sent an email to Reef Builders with this layout to see how long it will take to get them once an order is placed. I like the idea of 3500k to 7500k control. May end take a look at bumping it up to 10000k.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bhazard451 said:


> I bought the DSUNY and I'm not impressed. They put red and green on the blue channel, making sunset/moonlight timing look like a red/green/blue disco. The mounting kit looks cheap, and the controller box is gigantic.
> 
> The nice part, the leds are interchangeable via soldering just like the Reefbreeders. You could just buy the spare leds from reefbreeders and make whatever you wanted.
> 
> I'll be selling the DSUNY (30 inch) if anyone wants to do that.


nobody mentioned their "Stock array".. which is silly. 


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=6046242&highlight=#post6046242










Why not just reconfigure it before selling it??

nothing wrong w/ these lights once you convince them they are wrong.. LOL..
http://youtu.be/Pr0tbN_9e00


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

tweetyfish said:


> I sent an email to Reef Builders with this layout to see how long it will take to get them once an order is placed. I like the idea of 3500k to 7500k control. May end take a look at bumping it up to 10000k.


The RB and violets bumped the 7500K' s up well beyond 7500K CCT.. more in the range of past 12000K (way past)


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

Thanks, sounds like I need to leave the layout as is. Which one bumps it the most? uv or rb?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

tweetyfish said:


> Thanks, sounds like I need to leave the layout as is. Which one bumps it the most? uv or rb?


Pretty much equal.. Both will take it off the K curve in a large enough quantity..

By definition violet is "cooler" than blue..


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

Got a response from Logan. 
"Hi, that layout should work okay on a planted tank. Keep in mind the nuetral whites should be 4500K, and the warm whites 3500K. We can do the layout for $10 extra with 2-3 weeks of lead time."
Does this make since? He is going to send me a spread sheet and not sure if he is going to change the whites on ch2


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

tweetyfish said:


> Got a response from Logan.
> "Hi, that layout should work okay on a planted tank. Keep in mind the nuetral whites should be 4500K, and the warm whites 3500K. We can do the layout for $10 extra with 2-3 weeks of lead time."
> Does this make since? He is going to send me a spread sheet and not sure if he is going to change the whites on ch2


this is "cheap Chinese 3500k plus 6500k 1:1
Second channel is 660nm red..both channels dimmed..

It will give you an idea of color temp, rocks/substate is white quartz and red granite:
Apr. 24th 2014









Daylight a month ago today ALL colors on full except cyan (90%).. all foreground plants are breaching the surface.. 
June 21 2014


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

I might just skip the neutrals really they have a lot of green in them. Jeff is the first pic ww cw and red evenly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffE said:


> I might just skip the neutrals really they have a lot of green in them. Jeff is the first pic ww cw and red evenly?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



no, I'm only running 4 =3W reds.. The other channel is 7:7 3w 3500 and 6500k 3w...(14 total)
The ramp cycle starts at pure red.. going up in intensity from 0 to 100% 
Same w/ "white" channel but starts 1/2 hr later .. Before that is on full the "blue white" channel goes on (5= 6500k 4= RB.. ) before that reaches 100% cyan goes on (4).. Until eventually all 4 channels are on full for approx 3 hours.. Then the cycle repeats..in the opposite direction..

To directly answer your question I'm not sure "exactly" where in the cycle that was taken..but most likely the 4 reds were full and the whites (14 total) at about 1/2 power.. giving a 1:2 power ratio of R to "collective" white..but it's a guess.. 

Just found one of the "just blue" channel (5 6500k 4 rb)










OPPS just checked the metadata.. THAT is in a sunset cycle..


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

That sunset/rise looks nice I wonder if adding some orange would make it look even more realistic. I added 2 more cyans and it looks really good. I think I may change a few of the neutral whites for cool as I think it's a touch too warm. Is there a way to calculate the cct easily?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffE said:


> That sunset/rise looks nice I wonder if adding some orange would make it look even more realistic. I added 2 more cyans and it looks really good. I think I may change a few of the neutral whites for cool as I think it's a touch too warm. Is there a way to calculate the cct easily?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


w/ whites it is strictly "additive"....and division..

50% 3000K plus 50% 10000K is 13000/2
W/ colors I use the buildmyled caculator.. taking "liberties" once in awhile (15 LED board..)

There is a calculator where you can enter the "coordinates" off CIE diagram.. and I "suppose" you could do the math based on calculating the sums of all the coordinates.. but beyond me..
http://www.markhunter.com/writings/articles/chromaticity.asp

the BML calculator works fine.. w/ some extrapolation..Keep in mind even 6500K LED may be anywhere within a manuf. range anyways.. unless you cherry pick "bins".. some get sorted by electrical characteristics, others by color..
EXAMPLE w/ CCT "off the chart"..barely.... 









Using CCT has it's own weaknesses as well...

As to more orange.. I suppose.. Contrary to some opinions, I'm actually trying to make it "simple".. 
i didn't even add cyan in the mix till others here recommended it and I did a little "digging".. There are few original ideas.. 
And w/ any digital photography, and monitors for that matter.. there are always "misinterpretations" .. 
Orange, reg. blue, violet, green, yellow, really deep red could all be added to equal a "real" full spectrum LED (most likely something would still be uneven.. ) 
Each on it's own channel.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

JeffE said:


> No matter what with this light it will be high light
> I think I would do
> 
> ch1: 12 royal blue, 8 cyan, 4 uv, 24 cool white 7500k
> ...


 Hate to keep asking a lot of questions but with both channels 100% what will it look like. Not to much blue I hope. Had enough of that with the AI Sol Blues.


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Definitely not too much blue a nice planted tank white very close to my tank but I don't have uv yet

Here is 100/100 on mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

If my computer monitor shows the color close enough than that's just what I want. Only difference is my lights will be mounted in a canopy about 5 to 6 inches from the water.
Logan recommended 90 degree optics.


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

Beautiful tank! Thanks for all the help everyone. Who knows what I would have ended up with.


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you, you will be dimming it alott it's great for viewing and pics to crank it up though.

My light spends most of its time near 25% whites 10% colors with 40% white 25% color at the highest for 1 hour late afternoon when co2 is at the highest. Mine is 3 feet from the bottom of tank with 90* optics. At 40/25 it's around 90-100 par measured with sq-200




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

Just placed the order for 2 of the Photon 32. I will be about 27" from the bottom. That a lot of par to be turned down so low. I'll have to really crank up the co2 and ferts.
It's going to be a long 2-3 weeks. lol


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a ton of co2 going in and moderate fertilizer with aquasoil. And yeah I remember that wait haha. It would be interesting to see how much power it's really using. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

JeffE said:


> I have a ton of co2 going in and moderate fertilizer with aquasoil. And yeah I remember that wait haha. It would be interesting to see how much power it's really using.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Jeff, do you mind sharing what level of co2 you are pumping into your tank? Lime green or close to yellow? I'm currently pumping lime green for co2 indicator and getting hair algae off the roof. I do 30% water change weekly, but I think I may of disturbed the aquasoil a few times. You should start a tank journal, your tank looks awesome and wouldn't mind seeing pictures of your set-up under the cabinets 

But, anyway back on track. My photon 48 custom will arrive this week. I can't wait!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mba said:


> Hey Jeff, do you mind sharing what level of co2 you are pumping into your tank? Lime green or close to yellow? I'm currently pumping lime green for co2 indicator and getting hair algae off the roof. I do 30% water change weekly, but I think I may of disturbed the aquasoil a few times. You should start a tank journal, your tank looks awesome and wouldn't mind seeing pictures of your set-up under the cabinets
> 
> But, anyway back on track. My photon 48 custom will arrive this week. I can't wait!





OPP's..


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Not sure which Jeff you were asking but here is my http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=679545

If you have any questions post on my thread so we can keep this about light

Thanks, Jeff E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

Well, pretty happy right now. Two new 32's with the layout JeffE proposed showed up on my door step yesterday. Next thing I have to figure out is how to mount in my canopy. If I take them apart and remove the hanging bolts then I can replace them with standard 3/8" bolts and spring clips for mounting to uni-strut. 
Any other ideas for mounting to the top of a canopy only 10" from the surface?


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Glad you enjoy it would love to see pics of ch1 at 100 ch2 at 100 and then the mix both at 100!! Def don't try to run it at 100 other than for viewing though. Also a pic of the array to see how Logan spread them out would nice! 

Thanks 
- Jeff


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

will be glad to show pics as soon as I get everything mounted


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

I think your plan will work out well I would definitely want to maximize space from the surface so you can get in easily and colors are blended nice. I've never thought about these lights in a canopy but will think of more ideas


- Jeff


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

Well, I under estimated these lights quit a bit. Ran them at 100% for 4 hours, two days with a full stream of co2 keeping my ph at 7.1 and had a terrible out break of HA. These bad boys are powerful. Really learned my lesson.


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

I try to warn haha. I did the same thing at first I would start around 35% at most for 4 hours with lower amounts for viewing time . They don't even recommend 100% to start with reef tanks with these lights! 


- Jeff


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

Yep, I learned my lesson! I used to have AI Sol units on my reef and never thought these lights would be close to the AI's. My bad for not looking at the real spec's.


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

How does the spectrum look? Are you keeping the channels even or liking one higher than the others?


- Jeff


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

I dropped my high light to 40% for 3 hours..The rest are much lower light for viewing.


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

I mean more look of the tank are you running ch1 and 2 the same or doing one higher than the other? 


- Jeff


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

Keeping both channels at the same % right now. They look great that way to me. I am sure later on I will play with the % a bit. Thanks again for the led layout. Looks great!!!


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Glad it worked out make sure to post up some photos when you get the tank balanced out! 


- Jeff


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

Will do. I have played around with the channels a bit. You can really customize the dusk to dawn effect. Red sun at night sailors delight. Red sun in morn, sailors be warned!

Bump: Really like the fact that I don't have to worry about creating a marine crisp white/blue look.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

tweetyfish said:


> Yep, I learned my lesson! I used to have AI Sol units on my reef and never thought these lights would be close to the AI's. My bad for not looking at the real spec's.


:hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

Lol


----------



## silentdave (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## silentdave (Mar 16, 2008)

Got pics? I'm about to order one of these as well.


----------



## vilenarios (Jan 28, 2015)

I ordered a custom planted spectrum Photon 32-W a couple weeks ago. Should be getting it soon, so I can snap some pics once I get it. Unfortunately, I wont have the tank and the rest of the setup for another month or two, so the full journal will have to wait.


----------

